# Mini Hydrofogger



## ehanes7612 (Sep 28, 2010)

HOLY CRAP!!!...i never ever have to worry about humidity again...just received in the mail and let it go....


----------



## Ray (Sep 28, 2010)

Care to share the details? Brand, model, capacity?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't see any photo!


----------



## Candace (Sep 28, 2010)

I love my hydrofogger.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.hydrofogger.com/inc/sdetail/152


----------



## Shiva (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought one of those several years ago and it worked fine for a couple of years. Then one important plastic part broke off and I sent several emails to the company for a replacement. Never got an answer back. I guess they don't care about their canadian market and I'll be damn if I ever do business with them again.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2010)

I've seen these before, Jaybird makes them also. My problem was about keeping them filled.


----------



## tim (Sep 28, 2010)

i hope your water quality is good...else you're gonna have some white plants...


----------



## Candace (Sep 28, 2010)

Mine is hooked up to my R.O. I had to replace the whole motor once and the legs and handle once. But, it's 10 years old now, so I'm not complaining. I think mine is about 1/2 size bigger than this model posted.

I can't remember the details, but I don't think I went through hydrofogger for the replacement parts as the model is not current. From memory, some other business bought out the older models and parts and does the support. I had great service from them. In the future, if I need another, I would go with the new, hanging one they've got. It looks awesome. But yes, R.O. water would be crucial, no matter what they tell you.


----------



## emydura (Sep 28, 2010)

I have the Jaybird fogger that hangs from the ceiling. Love it. I couldn't grow my Paphs without it. I have to replace the water pump every 2 years or so. I make sure I have at least one spare in case it needs replacing. Other than that it runs fine. Our water isn't that hard so the white deposits is not a big issue for me.

David


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome! I've been considering getting one of these. Please tell me, are you filling it with water or do you have it connected directly to your water supply? Is the water being used to create the fog treated in any way (RO system etc)? Thank you!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 28, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> Awesome! I've been considering getting one of these. Please tell me, are you filling it with water or do you have it connected directly to your water supply? Is the water being used to create the fog treated in any way (RO system etc)? Thank you!



i just got it ...will prob just hook up gravity fed ...if you only use the tray it wont last long

seattle has great water...wont have issues with white plants.....


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 28, 2010)

Excellent! I think I might go ahead and get one of these. Maybe I can figure out a way to hook it into the output from an RO unit or use RO water in a gravity feed.


----------



## Candace (Sep 28, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> Excellent! I think I might go ahead and get one of these. Maybe I can figure out a way to hook it into the output from an RO unit or use RO water in a gravity feed.



You simply put a line off your R.O. unit into the fogger and use a float valve that will come on and off as the water line lowers. My unit actually came with a float valve.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 28, 2010)

Candace said:


> You simply put a line off your R.O. unit into the fogger and use a float valve that will come on and off as the water line lowers. My unit actually came with a float valve.



u can buy the adapter kits from them or use a 1/4 inch hose ...unit comes with a float valve


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2010)

Does it work w/ R.O. water? I know my ultrasonic fogger wouldn't.


----------



## Candace (Sep 28, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Does it work w/ R.O. water? I know my ultrasonic fogger wouldn't.



Read the thread or I'll punch you.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry!


----------



## Candace (Sep 28, 2010)

:>


----------



## cattmad (Sep 28, 2010)

emydura said:


> I have the Jaybird fogger that hangs from the ceiling. Love it. I couldn't grow my Paphs without it. I have to replace the water pump every 2 years or so. I make sure I have at least one spare in case it needs replacing. Other than that it runs fine. Our water isn't that hard so the white deposits is not a big issue for me.
> 
> David




David,

can you tell me where you buy this in aus please.

Brad


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 29, 2010)

They sent one to me in Norway so Australia should not be a problem. Have had it for one and a half year now and everything is ok so far. The importation from the US became a bit costly though, but that is due to freight and Norwegian customs. Service was expedit and I have no complaints. I bought it with a hygrostat and it seems to work nicely if you can live with that certain hysteresis that you always get with hygrostats. I would guess precision becomes plusminus 5%RH (+)


----------



## Ray (Sep 29, 2010)

Jaybird manufactured those in the past, but sold the business. They were wonderful about providing spare parts at a moment's notice. They even sent me a new float valve unsolicited, as they felt it was an improvement over the original one.

I upgraded to one of their Aquafogger 700 units a few years ago, and it is spectacular. Far more reliable than the hydrofogger, but suited better for greenhouses than grow rooms.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh yeah, I can see the water line running from the kitchen into the living room already!


----------



## emydura (Sep 29, 2010)

cattmad said:


> David,
> 
> can you tell me where you buy this in aus please.
> 
> Brad



Brad

I imported it in from the US (from Jaybird themselves). It was way cheaper than buying it in Australia. I ended up having to pay a bit of tax though so it still cost me a bit of money. But well worth it. If you or friends travel to the US you would save some money by carrying it back. With the Australian dollar so strong it is a good time to buy one.

Mine is similar to Rays. I think it was the Aquafogger 400 which looks to have been superseded. I like this fan design. It is humid without creating a blanket of mist.

David


----------



## cattmad (Sep 29, 2010)

emydura said:


> Brad
> 
> I imported it in from the US (from Jaybird themselves). It was way cheaper than buying it in Australia. I ended up having to pay a bit of tax though so it still cost me a bit of money. But well worth it. If you or friends travel to the US you would save some money by carrying it back. With the Australian dollar so strong it is a good time to buy one.
> 
> ...



Great, thanks for the information david.

Brad


----------

